# playoff smoke!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Tried a bottle of Full Moon with a Quapo. A very nice pairing. The heavy beer went great with the Quapo, held up nicely!!

Bigfoot


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn! Same smoke different beer.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wish the wife would let me smoke in the house while watching the Titans loose :mumbles:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that's a great night. I just picked up a 6pk of Blue Moon this weekend - may be time for one!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

mjohnsoniii said:


> wish the wife would let me smoke in the house while watching the Titans loose :mumbles:


I wish the Titans wouldn't loose while my wife lets me smoke in the house.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

nice ashtray!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

love that brew the full and the blue.... your right great pairing


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The cigar looks like a Cabiguan, by Pete Johnson of Tatuate. What is a Quapo?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pair!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

its a Cabiguan Quapo, I believe a limited release by Pete. Note the band is just a bit different than the standard Cabiguan.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

The Guapo is a great cigar. Only 50,000 made.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I have one sitting in the humi; can't wait to try it.


----------

